
Ask HN: Why the red bar in HN? - franciscop
Why is the main top bar red? Is it a Christmas thing or is it a permanent change? I&#x27;m just asking because eyes are kind of bleeding right now.
======
ColinWright
It's a Christmas theme - check out the numbers on the items as well. When you
have enough karma you can set the top-color for yourself, and that over-rides
the default. I hadn't noticed the color change because it doesn't show up for
me.

------
allanlavell
The alternation between red and green numbers on the front page would seem to
suggest an xmax theme

------
informatimago
It is red because corporations need to sell their stuff in winter. Red is a
commonly used color in marketting.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Claus#20th_century](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Claus#20th_century)

For this, they abused the memory of Saint Nicholas, who was a bishop,
therefore usually represented in red costume
[http://tinyurl.com/odppxql](http://tinyurl.com/odppxql) and who is celebrated
on December 6th.

They paganified him, renaming him Santa Claus, or Père Noël, etc; and moved
his feat on the night of 24/25 december in order to further disparage
Christianity.

~~~
ethbro
HN: come for the erudite discussion, stay for the Christmas spirit!

